# mud tires or all terrain



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

hello all i am looking for a new set of tires for my 99 ram 2500 i really want to run a mud tire but i have heard they suck for plowing because mud tires are bad on ice and icy surfaces. is anybody out there plowing with a mud tire? if i dont get mud tires i think i am going to get bfg all terrains. i do quite a bit of off roading year round and i need a tire that is good in deep snow and mud yet still be ok for plowing. how are the bfg all terrains in the really deep snow? i have heard there not that great in deep mud but i think i can live with that


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Personally I would go with the BF Goodrich ATs. I think you will be much happier with them when plowing. I hear they are bad on packed snow as well. I had a set of BF Goodrich ATs on a 2WD Ranger. The thing was unstoppable in deep snow. I drove it about 2 miles on back roads with 16" of snow and has very little problems. that is with a light truck with 2WD. They will be my next set of tires on my F250.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Well it is a known fact that a MT tire isnt good on ice, but even still that didnt stop me from putting BFG's MT's (31x10.50R15) on my 85 chevy plow truck, not great on icy surfaces but I like them in deep snow, with the larger lugs they dont clog up with snow and for myself I go offroad with the truck as well as at work were I am in a construction site all day. Another good choice for an MT tire is the Firestone destination MT tires, they are very affordable, I plan to buy a set of them this spring (285/75R16) for my 86 Sierra.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

dodgeguy99;358291 said:


> hello all i am looking for a new set of tires for my 99 ram 2500 i really want to run a mud tire but i have heard they suck for plowing because mud tires are bad on ice and icy surfaces. is anybody out there plowing with a mud tire? if i dont get mud tires i think i am going to get bfg all terrains. i do quite a bit of off roading year round and i need a tire that is good in deep snow and mud yet still be ok for plowing. how are the bfg all terrains in the really deep snow? i have heard there not that great in deep mud but i think i can live with that


I hate BFGs they wear out too fast! I use the most aggressive tread tire I can find for my plow trucks and have for years I also get them siped that seems to help in slick stuff. For my money I really like the mud style wranglers. I got a set of BFGs on my truck right now only cause some thief stole my good tires and I had these laying around as soon as I get some Xtra dough I am getting another set of wranglers.No BFGs for me!! Those wranglers are made by goodyear I have had a couple of sets and I love them!


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

another thing i forgot to ask you guys is do you know of any mud tires that accept studs and where is a good place to buy tire studs


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

dodgeguy99;358323 said:


> another thing i forgot to ask you guys is do you know of any mud tires that accept studs and where is a good place to buy tire studs


Those goodyear wrangler MTs accept studs!


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

Rich Hunter;358325 said:


> Those goodyear wrangler MTs accept studs!


did u have studs and if so where did u buy them


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

dodgeguy99;358327 said:


> did u have studs and if so where did u buy them


Yes I got them at discount tire with studs. I had 2 toyotas with those tires and they went almost 50k granted its a light truck.I also bought them for my plow truck and they got stolen with my centerlines after I only put 15k on them so I didnt have a chance to see how far they would go. Like I said I am getting another set as soon as I can afford them They were about 140 a piece siped and studded


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

the reason i ask where to buy tire studs is because they are ilegal in mn and i think i would have to buy them online somewhere


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Really! I didnt know they were illegal up there. How about mail order dont know what the cost would be but at least you could get studs with them.Or how about a package deal out of one the 4by mags


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

Rich Hunter;358342 said:


> Really! I didnt know they were illegal up there. How about mail order dont know what the cost would be but at least you could get studs with them.Or how about a package deal out of one the 4by mags


a friend told me they were illegal and i believe him because i have never seen them anywhere in mn


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dodgeguy99;358374 said:


> a friend told me they were illegal and i believe him because i have never seen them anywhere in mn


Yup, studs are illegal to ues in MN..

I like the BFG's At/ko and the Duller A/t revo.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

snowfarmer how much snow have you guys been getting up there???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not much, I bet you have more.....
We have about 3"to 4" on the ground and only 20" so far this season.

If you are looking for some snow you will need to go to the U.P. Ashland, Ironwood area.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

SnoFarmer;358437 said:


> Not much, I bet you have more.....
> We have about 3"to 4" on the ground and only 20" so far this season.
> 
> If you are looking for some snow you will need to go to the U.P. Ashland, Ironwood area.


ya i have only been out plowing 4 times and only 2 of those times were decent snowfalls.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Rich Hunter;358318 said:


> I hate BFGs they wear out too fast! I use the most aggressive tread tire I can find for my plow trucks and have for years I also get them siped that seems to help in slick stuff. For my money I really like the mud style wranglers. I got a set of BFGs on my truck right now only cause some thief stole my good tires and I had these laying around as soon as I get some Xtra dough I am getting another set of wranglers.No BFGs for me!! Those wranglers are made by goodyear I have had a couple of sets and I love them!


BFG's where out to fast,eh? well your not suppost to put em on a truck that the ball joints are ready to fall out of!!! i've got bfg's on all my trucks and my 94 ford has over 44,000 miles since i put them on and i'm sure i'll make it to 60k before it'll need new ones. the only way your wearing out bfg's permaturely is a wore out front end, don't ever rotate tires or do long extended burnout's!! dude your doing something wrong. later, pete


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

cornbinder;358468 said:


> BFG's where out to fast,eh? well your not suppost to put em on a truck that the ball joints are ready to fall out of!!! i've got bfg's on all my trucks and my 94 ford has over 44,000 miles since i put them on and i'm sure i'll make it to 60k before it'll need new ones. the only way your wearing out bfg's permaturely is a wore out front end, don't ever rotate tires or do long extended burnout's!! dude your doing something wrong. later, pete


60k HUH? Sounds like you better stick with your BFGs,I am going to use what works for me. dude.


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had many sets of MT tires, have finally arrived at Toyo Open country M/T's.
They are not cheap but do some reading on the web and decide for yourself.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*It can't be that hard.*

Maybe it's just me, but if you want to go muddin then get a good M/T, if you want to plow snow then get a good A/T.


----------



## NE MICH PLOWBOY (Jan 22, 2007)

a budddy of mine has bfg's and is at about 70,000 on a 3/4 ton dodge diesel, given there isn't much left to them but they still grab to plow with. on one of our other plow trucks we are running mud king xt's, they are the best tires of seen, and not to bad for price, 500 mounted and balanced last year at belle tire. they arent brand name or anything, but they grab and clean better tahn almost anything ive seen. everybody else in town pretty much runs dayton timberline m/t's, which seem to be pretty decent also. not to many guys with a/t's around here, but a few


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tires*

Dodgeguy check out Pro Comp's..... These tires are great on ice, packed snow and deep snow. And have a 50,000 mile warranty...

http://www.procomptires.com/allterrain.html


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I got a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers. Work great in the snow and rain. They ae priced decent too. I got 4 295/75/17 for 700 shipped


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Have you looked at the selection from Dick Cepek? They have a few different models of all terrain and mud tires, specifically the M-C or the FCII (fun country II). Both are available in load rated D or E versions and have siped treads. Youl'll have to check around about tread life, but I'm considering the FCII's when my current tires need to be replaced. You can get a set of four for around $700 if you look around on Ebay or online.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

well i have made my decision i ordered a set of pro comp all terrains i was considering the bfg's but the price is better on the pro comps and i like the 50,000 mile warrenty. once spring rolls around i will order a set of mud tires on different rims so i will have winter tires and then mud tires for the other seasons


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

BigDave12768;359235 said:


> I got a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers. Work great in the snow and rain. They ae priced decent too. I got 4 295/75/17 for 700 shipped


I had a set of these on my 2002 F-350 and they wore out to fast. The factory Firestone's went almost 60,000 mile and I never rotated them. The Nittos were did have good traction but were junk at 45,000. I replaced the Nittos with a set of new take offs from a 2004 with the BFG's. Got about 40,000 so far and sill have over half the tread. Was going to get the Goodyear silent armor but found the takeoffs for a good price. I may get the Good Years when these are gone in about another 35,000 miles.


----------

